# Shot a 92FS today, unusual issue?



## Highlander1911 (Jan 30, 2010)

I'll start out by saying I WANT ONE!! 

Now that I got that outta my system, this was a rental piece. To just raise and shoot freehand it would FTL and FTF. Consistantly, every 2nd or 3rd round. I asked them to check it out and the store owner ripped off 10rnds like nothing, non-stop. He advised that if I allowed it to recoil too much in my hand it will FTL or FTF. Once I managed to stay aware of a gorilla grip on it I got near surgical w/out using the sights at 10yds. Right along side we were running the P2000 which has more felt recoil and it doesn't miss a beat in any grip. So, was I using a whipped out example with a 5 figure round count, or will a 92 do what he said w/out vise grip? I really like the feel, balance, fits my hand like it was made just for me. I don't know the exact model other than "made in USA" and holding 15rnds with a decocker/safety. 

On an aesthetic note, comparing the 2 was like Shelby Mustangs. The HK is a 2010 supercharged Shelby, the Beretta 92 was like a 68 Shelby 500KR. Both great cars, both great handguns.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

I have a 92FS INOX Vertec and have no problem using a normal grip.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have 3 Berettas, and have owned others in the past - I'd say that this is a fluke.

Rental guns are not well taken care of either


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

What's a "normal grip"? (not poking at you cougartex, just pointing out that some people may not know what a "normal grip" is.)

The only reason I ask is because most weapons malfunctions can be attributed to loss of energy, aka improper grip. Semi-automatic pistols depend on a stable shooting platform (grip, stance) to make the energy (recoil) go where it's supposed to go (rearwards) and do what it's supposed to do (overcome the mainspring and cycle the action). If at any point, there isn't enough counteracting force, the guns slide will dissipate energy and can cause FTF's. A 9mm's slide should hardly raise at all during recoil. Hell, if it can be done with a .45, it can be done with a 9mm. It just takes dedicated practice.

The point... *shoot it like you mean it! * Get a good solid grip on the pistol. If it's choking, sure, check the normal things like if it's clean, is it decent ammo, is the spring shot out, but most of the time, it can be attributed to an improper grip. I can't count how many times I've seen someone at the range complaining about their weapon jamming up, only to have me shoot it and it works fine. A proper, solid grip on the pistol is critical in semi-auto function and reliability.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Normal Grip

The gun should be gripped with a moderate amount of pressure. As strong as you can grip the gun without causing the muscles of the hand to shake the muzzle. 

:smt001


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

in all the many thousands of rounds I've seen fired through hundreds of m9's I've never seen a stoppage that wasn't shooter induced. I've heard of limpwristing but never experiencing it myself. I certainly don't strangle the pistol either. a good firm grip worthy of a respectable handshake I think is the best phrase I'd use for how hard to grip one. if you've got a pussy handshake, well, work on it. if your the arrogant bastard who trys to break bones to impress, also needs work. but if your the guy with a good solid hand shake utilized to convey and demand respect, then utilize that on the weapon and I'm positive you shall receive.


----------



## Highlander1911 (Jan 30, 2010)

Gunners_Mate said:


> in all the many thousands of rounds I've seen fired through hundreds of m9's I've never seen a stoppage that wasn't shooter induced. I've heard of limpwristing but never experiencing it myself. I certainly don't strangle the pistol either. a good firm grip worthy of a respectable handshake I think is the best phrase I'd use for how hard to grip one. if you've got a pussy handshake, well, work on it. if your the arrogant bastard who trys to break bones to impress, also needs work. but if your the guy with a good solid hand shake utilized to convey and demand respect, then utilize that on the weapon and I'm positive you shall receive.


Well, I take your definition of a good solid handshake comparing to a good grip of a handgun as spot on. I use the obvious, control and logic, I'm sending an explosive projectile from a mechanical device. Too simple, huh? However, if I didn't give it a "bone-breaker" hand shake it would FTF. My overall thought was that if this was being used 1 handed in quick fashion, like as a defensive action, like as a military M9, FTF should never enter into the picture. I shoot an old WWII 1911 also. I don't need a bone breaker on that nor the p2000. My guess was that the spring was worn, the slide was boogered up, the piece was dirty, or all of the above. Mrs Highlander can shoot the 1911 w/out any FTFs but she couldn't shoot this. It failed after every successful shot for her. Still, all of that aside, once held with extra "love" I shot really well with it w/out using the sights. By that I mean 1 peek over the top, the rest of my focus on my intended target at 10yds with no misses, double and triple taps. I still want one.


----------



## SeanB1986 (Mar 14, 2010)

Either there was a problem with the gun or it was operator induced. I am gonna go with gun problem. This gun is not trusted to our loyal armed forces for no reason. My recommendation is to try a non-rental 92. If you google or yahoo search or whatever your heart so desires, you will find this problem you are having to be very uncommon. assuming your acronyms include failure to load and to fire. It is most likely a case of an unwell maintained gun. You can shoot my 92 sometime and if you have problems with it you can have it or use it as a paperweight. 
But in all seriousness look into a quality non-rental 92 if you so desire to have one.


----------



## Highlander1911 (Jan 30, 2010)

Seanb, I came to the same conclusions, as well as the rest of the responses, it was an equipment issue not a shooter issue. I'm getting one. Hopefully this weekend actually. There's a nice gun show this Sat and I'm prepared to purchase if there's one there that lights me up. So, here's another question or 2 for the 92FS faithful...since I'm likely getting one used (doesn't bother me) what should I look for in a simple field strip? Are there any tell-tale signs of an issue specific to this model I can scope out? This is of course beyond a good barrel inspection, general wear, pitting and magazine condition. Wondering more if there's a "watch out for" gig. I also know about the early M9 slide issue and where it hits/breaks and the change that was made, but if my research is right that was mainly the French cop guns early on and a few military guns. Thanks in advance. I feel like Ralphy in "Christmas Story"...


----------



## SeanB1986 (Mar 14, 2010)

Look for areas of harder than usual wear of course. But one thing you may want to look for in the used department with the 92 is the trigger. I don't know your preference but, the triggers on the 92's tend to get "mushy" after prolonged use. I guess when choosing a used 92 just check for general tightness. with the slide and mag release. Overall you will be making an excellent purchase. And there's nothing wrong with purchasing a gun with a couple miles on it, some guns even have a break in period taking up to hundreds of rounds. Happy Shooting


----------

